

Movies Synchronize the Brains of an Audience - pmcpinto
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/cinema-science-mind-meld/

======
justboxing
Fascinating! I watch World War Documentaries a lot, and I noticed that Adolf
Hitler was 1 of the 1st people to latch on to this theory and cause worldwide
destruction of property and loss of human life.

The Nazi Party understood the enormous power of film / cinema and appealed to
the instincts and emotions of the german people by carefully crafting slogans
and short film clips that would be played in movie theaters and at all their
public gatherings. They even took care of their self-created "Jewish Problem"
by creating fake movies that appeared to show the German people that the Jews
were being take to a "better place" that had picket fence homes, fancy train
stations and public buildings, plenty of food and clothing and an all round
"Paradise".

They did this because German neighbors were, at first, very opposed to their
Jewish neighbors being driven out of the country and almost caught on to the
evil intentions of Hitler and his Nazi thugs.

~~~
neilellis
A valid comment indeed, but I can't help thinking that was one of the fastest
Godwin's Law comments ever.

------
texuf

        "Soon they’ll do test screenings with people in MRIs.”
    

They already do that with trailers. They talked about it in The Greatest Movie
Ever Sold: [http://www.blisstree.com/2011/04/26/mental-health-well-
being...](http://www.blisstree.com/2011/04/26/mental-health-well-being/pom-
the-greatest-movie-ever-sold-this-is-your-brain-on-ads/)

------
robg
I bet this is true of most public performances. Ever been to a big sports
match? The crowd reacts as one. Concerts too. It's pretty spooky, the bigger
the event the more the crowd seems to be a hivemind.

